# Schwarz / Weiß Aufnahmen



## trampelkraut (19. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,

Ich eröffne mal einen Thread Schwarz / Weiß Aufnahmen.

Ich bin ein Fan von Schwarz /Weiß Bildern denn ich finde wenn sie richtig belichtet und bearbeitet sind können sie eindrucksvoller und stimmiger als eine Farbaufnahme sein.

Die Bilder entstanden am Kloster Engelberg in Großheubach.

      

Bin auf eure Bilder gespannt!


----------



## DbSam (19. Nov. 2017)

Schön. 
Aber ist da nicht ein bissel zu viel 'Sepia' drin?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Nov. 2017)

Nur ganz minimal, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache!


----------



## DbSam (19. Nov. 2017)

Stimmt natürlich.

Wirkung auf mich:
Für mein Empfinden wirken diese Fotos eher in Richtung verblichen und weniger romantisch, was wahrscheinlich Dein Ziel war. 
Vom richtigen Einsatz der Sepia-Tönung sind sie aber auch meilenweit entfernt. 
Also alles eher wie alte Fotos aus den Sechzigern in Opas Kladde.  

Gerade auch bei dem zweiten Foto könnte ein richtiges Schwarz-Weiß-Bild sehr viel interessanter wirken ...
Denke ich mir jedenfalls so.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Nov. 2017)

Na, dann werde ich das nächstemal beim ehrlichen s/w bleiben .


----------



## DbSam (19. Nov. 2017)

Jo, probier mal. 
Hast Du nicht noch das RAW vom zweiten Foto irgendwo auf der Platte liegen?


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Carsten,
Du mußt ja ein verdammt gutes Farbsehen haben, die Tönung auf dem zweiten Foto hab' ich gar nicht wahrgenommen. So wie Dir gefallen mir die ersten beiden Fotos am meisten. Die leichte Tönung im ersten hat was von "Postkartencharme" aus der Jugendstilzeit. Dazu paßt auch das schmiedeeiserne Gitter im Vordergrund, und die Romantik der Landschaftsszene.
Mit S/W habe ich erst wenig experimentiert - es ist schwerer, als zunächst gedacht. Wie sieht die erste Aufnahme eigentlich aus, wenn man das Blau noch mehr "abdunkelt" (zumindest in der unteren Hälfte, wo der Fluß zu sehen ist)?


----------



## DbSam (20. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Rolf,



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Mit S/W habe ich erst wenig experimentiert - es ist schwerer, als zunächst gedacht.


Ja, das ist es meiner Ansicht nach auch. Es ist eben nicht damit getan, dass man ein Bild einfach in Graustufen umwandelt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Anja W. (20. Nov. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

digitale Fotobearbeitung ist nicht mein Ding. Da habe ich mich noch nicht viel mit beschäftigt. Aber ich finde, man sieht fast immer, dass es Farbbilder ohne oder mit wenig Farbe sind. Früher, gefühlt kurz nach der Kaiserzeit , habe ich schwarz-weiß photographiert und auch einiges selbst entwickelt. Die Bilder waren dann wirklich ohne Farbe und sahen irgendwie ganz anders aus. Die Kamera gibt es zwar noch, aber heute muss man die Filme suchen und alles zum Entwickeln einschicken. Das ist teuer und dauert ewig... 
Roland, auf dem ersten Bild hast Du auch noch ein Motiv genommen, das an vergangene Zeiten erinnert.   Ich dachte ganz spontan an Caspar David Friederich, obwohl der nichts damit tun hat.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Nov. 2017)

Hallo, schön das darüber diskutiert wird!

Es war in analogen Zeiten schon nicht einfach ein gutes S/W Bild zu machen. Da wurde mit gelb, orange, grün und rot Filter experimentiert um je nach Aufnahmeobjekt ein stimmiges Bild zu erzielen. Ich hatte selbst auch ein kleines S/W Labor und habe beim vergrößern versucht durch abwedeln dunkle Stellen aufzuhellen. Das ist im digitalen Zeitalter bedeutend einfacher geworden.

Ich benutze kein besonderes Bildverarbeitungsprogramm sondern arbeite nur mit dem was Windows 10 hergibt.

Ich bin der Meinung ein gutes Schwarzweiß- Bild ist schwieriger zu machen als ein Farb-Bild.


----------



## Benny337 (20. Nov. 2017)

Hi Roland,
hast du gut gemacht ! Mir gefallen alle Bilder.Auch den Sepia Stich schaut gut aus.
Muss ich auch mal versuchen.
Freue mich über deine weitere Bilder.
Danke 
LG Benny


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Nov. 2017)

Der Thread ist ja nicht nur für mich, hier kann jeder seine Bilder einstellen!


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Roland,


trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja nicht nur für mich, hier kann jeder seine Bilder einstellen!


dann will ich das mal tun. Eine Nachtaufnahme oder den Mond schenke ich mir mal. Um zu zeigen, wie schwer eine s/w-Umsetzung ist (und was dabei nicht optimal sein kann), mal ein paar Beispiele:
           .


----------



## Teich4You (21. Nov. 2017)




----------



## trampelkraut (21. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,

von Rolfs Bildern gefällt mir das erste am besten. Nur die beiden Fenster rechts der Mitte sind überbelichtet aber das lässt sich bei so einem Kontrastumfang nicht vermeiden. 

Bei Florian gefallen mir Bild 3, 4, 7 und 9 sehr gut.


----------



## Anja W. (22. Nov. 2017)

Also das Letzte von Florian würde ich mir glatt an die Wand hängen.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Nov. 2017)




----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Nov. 2017)

Unwetter am Meer...


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Nov. 2017)

@Teich4You  Das erste Bild gefällt mir sehr gut, beim zweiten habe ich den Eindruck als wäre ein leichter Blaustich drinnen.

@Eva-Maria  Super Bild


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Nov. 2017)

danke Roland! Freut mich, dass Dir das Bild gefällt!


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

da hier ja fast ein Jahr nichts passiert ist stelle ich mal ein paar neue Bilder ein. Ich zeige jedes Bild in Farbe und Schwarz/Weiß so kann man abschätzen wo S/W wirkt und wo eher nicht.

Die Bilder entstanden alle Anfang September in Kroatien.

    hier gefällt mir die Farbversion besser


    hier finde ich S/W besser


    unentschieden


     unentschieden


    S/W gefällt mir besser



    hier finde ich farbig besser


    ich finde beide haben was


    hier auch


    S/W wirkt dramatischer

Die Kommentare hinter den Bildern sind mein persönlicher Geschmack, jeder sieht das natürlich anders, Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Nov. 2018)

Ich finde eigentlich allen Bildern fehlt das Spiel von Licht und Schatten. Dann kommt sw aus meiner Sicht noch viel besser. Die gezeigten finde ich alle in Farbe besser.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Florian,

ich gebe dir teilweise recht. Die Bilder entstanden fast alle um die Mittagszeit, also die ungünstigste Zeit zum fotografieren. Mittags sind die Schatten kurz und laufen zu, deshalb habe ich sie etwas aufgehellt.

Man sieht ja an den Bildern das sich einige überhaupt nicht für S/W eignen.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Roland,
ich finde die meisten s/w-Bilder besser als das zugehörige Farbbild. Die recht kontrastreichen Aufnahmen um die Mittagszeit bieten sich für eine solche Umwandlung an. Das erste ist sowohl in Farbe als auch in S/W ein wenig flau (es hat einen Lilastich, schau mal auf das Rost unten links). Lediglich beim Torbogen bin nicht Deiner Meinung. Bei dem Bild weiß ich ohnehin nicht so ganz, worauf es den Blick lenken soll. Das hätte ich S/W so gewandelt, dass das "Grüne" und vielleicht das Moped die meisten Kontraste abbekommen, und die Puppe ein bisschen weniger kriegt.
Ich bin derzeit noch im "Farb-Modus", so lange wir noch so tolles Herbstwetter haben.


----------



## DbSam (12. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Roland,

persönliche Meinungen sind gefragt?

Uff, das kann aber ins Auge gehen. 
Jeder sieht doch die Bilder mit anderen Augen und an Urlaubsbildern 'herummäkeln' ist doch verboten.
Ich probiere es trotzdem einmal:

alte Tür:
eindeutig das Farbbild

die Hüte:
kein Urteil, der Blick wird irgendwie nach rechts geschickt, aber da kommt nichts mehr ...

die Flaschengalerie:
hier finde ich s/w besser. 

In Farbe hätte ich die Flaschen gekauft. 

Stein im Brett Wasser:
das farbige ...
schade, dass der Himmel so diesig ist

Frau vorm Bogen:
das farbige finde ich hier besser.

insgesamt zu hell, finde ich

Teichlandschaft:
in Farbe ...
irgendwie fehlt mir die Tiefe ...

'Uferpromenade mit Stehlampen':
da schließe ich mich Deiner Meinung an

Schiff:
s/w finde ich schöner

'Glockenhäusel' mit Schiff:
ja, s/w wirkt 'dramatisch'
aber das farbige Bild lebt und deshalb eindeutig: Farbe


Da ist mir doch Deine alte kroatische Tür aufgefallen und ich denke, dass diese Tür in Istrien noch Geschwister hat.
Leider sitzt jemand vor dieser Tür ... 
   
Auch hier gefällt mir das farbige Bild besser ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Nov. 2018)

Hallo, danke für eure Antworten.

Ansel Adams, der Altmeister der schwarz/weiß Fotographie sagte mal, zwölf gute Bilder im Jahr sind für mich eine gute Ausbeute! 

S/W verzeiht weniger Fehler als Farbe, zu der Erkenntnis bin ich mittlerweise gekommen. Ich bin zur Zeit auch ziemlich eingeschränkt was die Bildbearbeitung betrifft. Ich arbeite nur mit der Standard-Software  von Windows 10  das soll sich aber bald ändern.

*Rolf*, bei uns sind die meisten Blätter gefallen und es sieht nicht mehr bunt sondern eher triest aus.

*Carsten*, die Mieze in S/W gefällt mir besser.

PS. wenn mir jemand ein gutes Bildbearbeitungs-Programm empfehlen kann, nur her damit.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Nov. 2018)

So ich habe mal einige raus gesucht, die für mich wirken.
Aber sieht ja jeder anders 
Heißt übrigens auch nicht, dass mir nicht sowohl farb, als auch sw Aufnahme gefällt


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Florian!

Bild 3 + 4 gefallen mir, wobei bei Bild 4 das farbige besser kommt. Bei Bild 1 + 2 fehlt meiner Meinung nach der Kontrast, liegt aber wahrscheinlich an der Witterung. Bei dem Schaf fällt auf das die Bildecken dunkler sind, wahrscheinlich Zoomobjektiv in max. Telestellung.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Dez. 2018)

Bilder von unserem Weihnachtsmarkt.

        

Es war schon stockfinster, die Bilder sind alle Freihand, der Bildstabilisator lässt grüßen.

Alle Bilder sind mit dem Sony SEL 18 - 135 gemacht bei ISO 2000 - 3200


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,
zur Belebung mal zwei Versionen, bei denen mein Favorit ganz klar ist .


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Rolf!

Ich finde S/W bringt die Strukturen erst richtig zur Geltung, was waren das für Reflexionen rechts und links im Farbbild die du bei S/W beschnitten hast?


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Roland,
das war die Beleuchtung des Bogens, recht große Flutlichtstrahler, ohne die ich die Aufnahme nicht hinbekommen hätte. Beim letzten Besuch waren sie aus - das wäre die Gelegenheit für ein "Nachtpanorama" von oben gewesen, wäre es derzeit nicht so kalt... .


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Feb. 2019)

Habe mal im Archiv gestöbert, und einiges gefunden.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Feb. 2019)

weiter gehts.....


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Mai 2019)

Ein Paar Bilder aus Island.


----------



## Lion (1. Juni 2019)

s/w Foto's können schön sein, weil sie heutzutage die Ausnahme sind und somit wirkt ein
einzelnes Foto dann, weil es heraussticht.
Wenn ich mir die letzten Bilder in s/w hintereinander ansehe bin ich doch sehr froh, dass es
die Farbfoto's gibt. Ich würde auch keinen s/w Fernseher mehr haben wollen.
VG. Lion


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Feb. 2021)

Hallo,
es ist lange nichts mehr gepostet worden hier. S/W hat seinen eigenen Reiz - gerade weil damit neue Kontraste entstehen können, die wir mit unserer (leider sehr individuell verschiedenen und nicht genormten) Farbwahrnehmung so nicht mitbekommen. Das bedarf natürlich mitunter einiges an Arbeit/Eingriff bei der S/W-Umwandlung. Unser Sehen passt sich im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten an die offerierte Szene an (d. h., bei S/W nehmen wir mehr Kontraststufen wahr, als in Farbe!). Wir sind auf dreidimensionales Sehen, auf plötzliche Veränderungen im beobachteten Ausschnitt mehr "getrimmt" als auf ein fein abgestimmtes Farbsehen, und daran wird auch "HDR" etc wenig ändern (weil wir halt nur vergleichsweise wenige Zapfen im Auge haben, die zudem nicht sehr selektiv in der Farbwahrnehmung sind).
Ich denke, dass sich aus dieser beschränkten "Sichtweise" und unserer eigenen beschränkten Wahrnehmung zzgl. der unabhängig laufenden individuellen Erfahrung (Himmel ist hell, üblicherweise blau und Wolken sind weiß) die Farbrezeption jederzeit intern ungewollt manipuliert, und wir daher auch nur wenig mehr Farbabstufungen als Helligkeitsabstufungen in einem Bild wahrnehmen (vielleicht 80 zu 60).


----------



## PeBo (14. Feb. 2021)

Dann will ich auch mal:
 
Novemberstimmung

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (14. Feb. 2021)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> /W hat seinen eigenen Reiz - gerade weil damit neue Kontraste entstehen können, die wir mit unserer (leider sehr individuell verschiedenen und nicht genormten) Farbwahrnehmung so nicht mitbekommen. Das bedarf natürlich mitunter einiges an Arbeit/Eingriff bei der S/W-Umwandlung.


Da hast du Recht. Manchmal sehe ich die Möglichkeiten der digitalen Bildnachbearbeitung als Segen, manchmal als Fluch. Sie eröffnet ungeahnte Möglichkeiten auch aus Schrott schöne Bilder zu gestalten aber sie lässt oftmals den eigentlichen Bildgestaltungeprozess (Ausschnitt, Licht, Proportionen, Fokus, ...) zum reinen Knipsen verkommen.
S/W hat jedenfalls einen ganz besonderen Reiz!like


----------



## RKurzhals (4. März 2021)

Sehr schöne Bilder, Hans-Christian und Peter!
Ich greife mal Rolands Idee auf, das farbige Bild dem s/w gegenüberzustellen.


----------



## samorai (5. März 2021)

Hmm, also für mich macht die Farbpalette der Sonne wesentlich mehr Stimmung wie das s/w Bild.
Das Bild in Farbe verleiht dem VW __ Käfer viel mehr "Kraft" und "Glanz", ich kann es nicht besser um schreiben.Eventuell ist es auch dem Lack geschuldet. 
Die Natur Fotos dagegen finde ich beeindruckend.Viell

Vielleicht bin ich ja ein Kultur Banause .


----------



## trampelkraut (5. März 2021)

Mir gefällt das S/W Bild besser, beim Farbbild stört mich der Rosa-Stich auf den Reifen. Das kann aber auch der Lichtsituation schulden.


----------



## samorai (5. März 2021)

Ich denke da mehr an Mobilität und Farbnuancen die das unterstützen. 
Was man so alles aus Fotos interpretieren kann. 
Da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung / Vorstellung.


----------



## DbSam (5. März 2021)

Ich muss mich dem Roland anschließen, auch mir gefällt hier das schwarzweiß Foto viel besser. 
Wenn ich nörgeln darf: 
Schade, dass sich das helle Haus im Hintergrund so in den Blickpunkt drängelt. 
Vielleicht könnte man das ein bissel dunkel 'abwedeln'. Zumindest die helle Stelle im Bereich der Frontscheibe.
Dann wäre es ein perfektes Werbefoto. 

VG Carsten


----------



## Knipser (5. März 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das S/W Bild besser, beim Farbbild stört mich der Rosa-Stich auf den Reifen. Das kann aber auch der Lichtsituation schulden.


Schwarz-Weiß hat auch seine Reize, früher war nicht alles schlechter. Bei der heutigen digitalen Fotographie hat man die Möglichkeit die Bilder auch mal in schwarz/weiß an zu sehen. Ich finds klasse.  Willi


----------



## trampelkraut (6. März 2021)

Habe mal etwas rumgestöbert und auch noch ein paar Bilder gefunden. Alle Bilder sind noch als jpg. Dateien aufgenommen und mit dem kostenlosen jpg.illuminator bearbeitet.

Seit 6 Wochen habe ich ein Adobe Lightroom CC Abo und nehme nur noch in RAW Dateien auf. In RAW ist der Spielraum für die nachträgliche Bearbeitung erheblich größer und es macht bedeutend mehr Spaß die Bilder zu bearbeiten.

Dieses Bild entstand bei einer extremen Lichtsituation, Die lichter mussten stark abgesenkt und die Schatten stark aufgehellt werden. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich nicht ganz glücklich.

  

auch bei diesem Bild war starke Nachbearbeitung notwendig.

  

hier wollte ich die Zeichnung des Sterns nicht ausbrennen lassen, und die Hausfassade sollte noch sichtbar sein. Auch nur schlecht gelungen.

  

und hier noch einige mehr oder wenig bearbeitete Bilder.


----------



## DbSam (6. März 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> nehme nur noch in RAW Dateien auf


*räusper* ... das hättest Du aber auch schon vorher machen können. 
Ging mit dem anderen 'Dingens' auch. 

Ansonsten:
Einer der großen Vorteile der RAW-Bearbeitung liegt eigentlich darin, dass das ursprüngliche Bild erhalten bleibt ...


VG Carsten

PS:

Für mein Gefühl:
Spiele nicht zu sehr mit den Schaltern.
Viele der Bilder finde ich zu hell, die Belichtung würde ich etwas verringern. Drehe auch mal abwechselnd etwas an den Reglern für die Lichter und der Tiefe ... Achte auch auf die Warnungen zu Tiefen- und Lichterbeschneidung ...
(Gerade den schönen Hohlweg finde ich kaputt geregelt, da fehlt etwas mystisches im Bild. Bissel dunkler, etwas(!) Tiefe rausnehmen.)
Wie gesagt: Nach meinem Empfinden/Gefühl.

Der Stern ist gut.  (Aber auch da könnte man vielleicht mit der Luminanz noch etwas die Körnung verringern und etwas mehr heraus holen.)
Der abgestorbene Baum ist auch gut. Das Bild noch etwas dunkler, dann ...
Im ersten Bild macht der zu helle Wald im Hintergrund die Bildwirkung kaputt. Es fehlt das Spiel von Licht und Schatten.

Den Wanderopi und die Strohrolle finde ich auch gut. Vielleicht noch etwas dunkler, etwas mehr auf die Schattenspiele achten.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. März 2021)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Kommentare zu meinen letzten beiden Bildern. Schön, dass da noch Potenzial drin steckt (das Violette ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen bei dem vielen Gelb im bunten, vermutlich wegen des Kontrasts). Der tote baum von Roland gefällt mir ganz gut. Gibt es den noch, hast Du ein paar weitere Positionen probiert? Der Leerraum zwischen der Baumreihe im Hintergrund, und der birne ¿ (Ironie) rechts paßt sehr gut zur Baumform (oder umgekehrt). Die Bank und der Strohballen scheinen Motive zu sein, die erst durch S/W zum Hingucker geworden sind.


----------

